# P21S Wheel Cleaner



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I bought some of this to try with a view to adding it to our range at Clean and Shiny.

I thought I would give it a whirl on the GTi wheels.

Once dirty wheel (covered 1500 miles since last clean - 1 week of driving) complete with P21S wheel cleaner










It said spray on and spray off with hose, but this didnt work too well so i set to work with a brush and agitated it.



















Once rinsed off, you have one clean wheel  (forgot to take a pic of the drivers side front - which the others are so heres a finished one of the passenger side instead.










So, my thoughts....

Its a good wheel cleaner and removed the dirt from the wheels after 1000 miles + with some help from my brushes...

Value for money? Now this concerns me... Here is a pic of the bottle beside the first wheel.










and then one after i finished










I reckon I will get another 2 maybe 3 wheels cleans out of a 1 litre bottle, so at £10 to £15 for a litre its going to cost me £3 to £4 every time i clean all four wheels.

All in all a good wheel cleaner 4/5 it loses a point because of the cost.

Johnny


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

You should have a cloth under that  

I know what you mean 500ml doesn't go that far with a wheel cleaner. Quality product never the less though.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> You should have a cloth under that
> 
> I know what you mean 500ml doesn't go that far with a wheel cleaner. Quality product never the less though.


Bluetack  tsk tsk

Quality product... too expensive IMHO


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Does look good, can it be diluted?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Bluetack  tsk tsk
> 
> Quality product... too expensive IMHO


The old blue tack does come in handy lol
i have seen allsorts of stuff placed on cars recently ,with no protection at all :wall:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

That is a hell of a lot of product to use, unjustifiable i would say.

Considering you used a wheel brush which would pretty much remove all of the grime even if you only used water i dont think the pics are an accurate representation of how good the product actually is.

That wasnt a rant or anything btw, just my two cents :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

P21S Gel is not a spray on, spray off product though like some of the stronger wheel cleaners available so it does need to be agitated, and that is the only real way to keep the usage to a sensible level as well.

I agree John, it's a very good product but, even I'm beginning to hold less stock as it's certainly not cheap, and there are other ph neutral wheel cleaners that are just as good nowadays.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

deej said:


> That is a hell of a lot of product to use, unjustifiable i would say.
> 
> Considering you used a wheel brush which would pretty much remove all of the grime even if you only used water i dont think the pics are an accurate representation of how good the product actually is.
> 
> That wasnt a rant or anything btw, just my two cents :thumb:


Hi Deej,

I sprayed the product onto two of the wheels and then left it to dwell and rinsed it off but it didnt remove the brake dust on the front wheel or remove some of the dirt on the back.... It needed to have a brush used to help the product work.

What would have been a good representation? Showing what the product didnt remove simply by spraying on and off? I wasnt saying it was a bad wheel cleaner quite the opposite - my wheels looked great.... Even with wheel brightener I use a brush to agitate as it will not remove all the crud simply off a hose.

Johnny


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Can I come into the thread and ask.
How long are you letting the product dwell for? 
TBH looking at the pics I am not impressed, however I suspect the product is not being left on long enough to 'do it's thing'.

As it is a gel the product will cling to the vertical wheel surface and emulsify the soiling, however this can take a few minutes . Eg the time to take to wash the rest of the car, what do the instructions say?

As some of you know I am pretty damn keen on Swarfega vehicle wash, I have put 50ml+500ml water in a similar type pump spray bottle, the solution comes out gel like, 500ml is enough to do the 4 wheels and windscreens.
From waht I remember on the PD video that is how he used the whell gel also....


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Can you get this in bulk?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Steve, the germans offer the gel in bulk, 5, 10 and 25 litres. They seem to offer the wheel cleaner in 1 litre...

Wheel Cleaner...http://www.wackchem.com/p21-s-light-alloy-wheel-cleaner.html

Power Gel... http://www.wackchem.com/p21-s-powergel.html


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've just ordered some from Autopia, with a PC and some pads (i had to add some other stuff than the PC didn't I) I'll report back when i've tried it


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I order the german version, which is bright pink! paid £55 delivered from germany, and it looks like is alot thicker in consistancy as well


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I order the german version, which is bright pink! paid £55 delivered from germany, and it looks like is alot thicker in consistancy as well


Looking at the link supplied there is two versions, the pink one is stronger than the green, but it does say leave for 2-3 mins before rinsing off


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I order the german version, which is bright pink! paid £55 delivered from germany, and it looks like is alot thicker in consistancy as well


Yes P21s both the US & Germany do the normal wheel cleaner (like the one reviewed) and a gel 'special performance' wheel cleaner. It's only slightly more expensive but has a lot stronger and thicker formula that clings to the wheels and so removes removes more brake dust whilst using less product.


----------



## roofaS (Jun 24, 2006)

Used this for a while and find it exteremly good - can leave it on for a couple of hours and the way it 'grabs' the dirt and transforms it into a sort of phlegmy type consistency is cool. Expensive though.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

yes it has to be agitated, if you do stock it then stock the GEL as this is much better than the normal cleaner. I love this stuff!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Some thing like CG Blue wheel cleaner seems better valve i reckon


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Deej,
> 
> I sprayed the product onto two of the wheels and then left it to dwell and rinsed it off but it didnt remove the brake dust on the front wheel or remove some of the dirt on the back.... It needed to have a brush used to help the product work.
> 
> ...


Yeah i meant by spraying on and and off, i dont really see the point of wheel cleaners other than on really bad wheels, which yours are clearly not.

My normal shampoo works perfect for me and leaves the wheels looking as good as if i had used a specified wheel cleaner.

Nothing at all against you Johnny btw :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Bluetack  tsk tsk
> 
> Quality product... too expensive IMHO


agreed, why bother spending the money when it would just be as easy to keep your wheels clean and use regular shampoo and a wash mitt


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I tend only to use a dedicated wheel cleaner maybe every couple of months, and a general shampoo was with a wash mitt and wheel bursh for the insides with every wash of the car... While wheel cleaners are very effective for sure, and there are many out there that are very effective, I wonder if they remove the wheel guard that I use on my wheels to protect them?? In any case, with the CG Wheel Guard (or 1Z Glanz Wax etc) on my wheels, the shampoo wash every week I find ample for shifting muck and brake dust.  

The P21S does look effective, but I would say that value for money wise, its a bit fo a worry given the cost and the useage rates.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I need to use a wheel cleaner on my alloys. The discs are 33cm with 4 pot calipers, crammed into a 16" alloy. Brake dust soon get baked on and you can't even get a spoke brush in the gap so a wheel cleaner is a necessity for me.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> The P21S does look effective, but I would say that value for money wise, its a bit fo a worry given the cost and the useage rates.


Just put your prices up:lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I also need a wheel cleaner on mine ,but i just spray on and rinse without any brushing at all 
I think that its a mixture of brake dust and tyre dressings that cause all the build up on the alloys


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got a set of Mini2 wheels with a rather strange coating on them coming in for cleaning. From the photo's that I've seen they've got an almost porous paint coat on the spokes. I don't think that these will suit scrubbing with a brush, or the aggressiveness of Wheel Brightener. I do think we'll end up trying Megs APC and CG's Blue Rims through foamers.

I need something that I can sell a bottle on to the Mini's owner, so that he can keep up with appearances. He's tried applying 'Wheel Waxes' but cannot get an even finish on his spokes due to the porous nature of the coating.

The P21s wheel cleaner is tempting.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

High recommend the gel, especially for delicate wheels that have been a bit neglected


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

So is anyone going to tell me where i can buy the litre bottles of the Gel from?

Be it Dr Wack or P21s?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just bought a 'little bit' of the gel.
:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I've just bought a 'little bit' of the gel.
> :thumb:


go on, how many litres?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Alex L said:


> So is anyone going to tell me where i can buy the litre bottles of the Gel from?
> 
> Be it Dr Wack or P21s?


Try german ebay, i got 5l delivered for £55 opposed to £80+ over here


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Just a couple of 1/2 litres to try it out.

If it's any good then I'll be knocking on drive'n shine's door for a link to a bulk supplier.

As Alex correctly said earlier, if it's a good enough product, then it's worth charging your customers that little extra for:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Try german ebay, i got 5l delivered for £55 opposed to £80+ over here


Thank you:thumb:

whats the .co. for germany


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

.de:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> .de:thumb:


:thumb:

No .co.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

They don't use .co. in Germany, straight to .de


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

ebay.de


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> They don't use .co. in Germany, straight to .de


Just realised  

Hmmm, i wonder http://cgi.ebay.de/Dr-Wack-Felgenre...ryZ30168QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice spot! Not bad price either.

PS 5 litres for girls, 25 litres for men


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Nice spot! Not bad price either.


Anyone wanna go halves:lol:

Only 16 Euros shipping


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Wait till I've had chance to test the gel Alex:thumb: 

If it does the job, I'll let you know:wave:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Nice spot! Not bad price either.
> 
> PS 5 litres for girls, 25 litres for men


PMSL!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I would do mate, but Christmas and birthdays coming up is draining my bank account at the moment! After Christmas for sure.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Wait till I've had chance to test the gel Alex:thumb:
> 
> If it does the job, I'll let you know:wave:


lol, i am:thumb:



Neil_S said:


> I would do mate, but Christmas and birthdays coming up is draining my bank account at the moment! After Christmas for sure.


I know, was thinking more long term:lol:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Wait till I've had chance to test the gel Alex:thumb:
> 
> If it does the job, I'll let you know:wave:


Nothing beats an L200 product review :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Can you get 'FelgenWachs' in the UK, or should I use it as an excuse to try out the system?:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Can you get 'FelgenWachs' in the UK, or should I use it as an excuse to try out the system?:thumb:


Dont think so as it's an aerosol?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

roofaS said:


> Used this for a while and find it exteremly good - can leave it on for a couple of hours and the way it 'grabs' the dirt and transforms it into a sort of phlegmy type consistency is cool. Expensive though.


Maybe that was my problem then! I only left it a few minutes... I obviously needed to go an have a pizza while i waited for it to do its thing 

At least we have found where we can get it in 5 litres for good money, look forward to the review Steve


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

John - i can bring some gel with me when i pick my order up for you to try if you like

I will say it is probably the foulest smelling product i have ever used!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool 

You got the paypal request ok? When you coming? I am only in till Wednesday again this week off Thursday and Friday

Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ another holiday


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

My god, do you ever work?????  

Leaving it to dwell this time of year is fine but, it can be a bu**er if you leave it to long in better weather.... If it starts to dry it's a fair bit of work to remove, or you'll need to reapply to loosen the dried gel......

Cheers.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm really hoping that I've got all bases covered with the addition of the P21s gel to my armoury.

We've started using Megs Wheel Brightener again for the first time in ages. A little care and a bit of PPE sees most wheels cleaned with ease. Using a 10:1 dilution first seems to be working on most wheels:thumb: 

Everything that comes in with anodising / fancy finishes has been treated with Chemical Guy's Blue Rims wheel cleaner. This does the job on cleaner wheels, with that added bit of safety from it being an acid free formulation. The only problem being that it is in liquid form, and doesn't always dwell long enough on the dirtier wheels for it to work.

The P21s - Hoping that this will fill the middle ground between the above two great products. The right tool for the right job?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Wait till I've had chance to test the gel Alex:thumb:
> 
> If it does the job, I'll let you know:wave:


Interesting review Johnny:thumb:

Also looking forward to your feedback Steve. Off to Germany soon and tempted to get some P21S (very, very popular over there)


----------

